# Windows 7 + 2 Monitore (DVI/VGA) = komisches Verhalten



## multimolti (1. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe an meinem Rechner mit einer GTX 260 (1x DVI, 1x VGA, 1x DisplayPort) seit gestern zwei Monitore dran, einen TFT als Hauptbildschirm mit VGA-Anschluss an VGA und einen CRT mit VGA-Anschluss und Adapter an DVI um ein paar Sachen auszulagern.
Jetzt treten hier ein paar komische Sachen auf:

Der TFT funktioniert nur, wenn er direkt am VGA dran ist, über DVI + Adapter sagt er immer "Display mode not supported", egal bei welcher Auflösung (auch 800x600, was er ja sonst einwandfrei kann).
Wenn ich den PC anschalte, denkt das Mainboard (verständlicherweise), dass DVI mein Hauptmonitor ist und zeigt BIOS und so'n Kram auf dem CRT an
Der Windows 7 Bootvorgang läuft auch auf dem CRT
Sobald ich mich anmelden kann, ist nur der TFT aktiviert
Wenn ich mich angemeldet habe, sind beide aktiv und der TFT primär, wie es sein soll.
Der erste Punkt wundert mich, kann doch nicht sein dass der wegen dem Adapter nicht geht, oder? Wenn doch, dann hatte ich ja Glück dass mir eine DVI und VGA Graka geschickt wurde, obwohl ich eigentlich 2xDVI bestellt hatte...
Der Rest ist einfach nur seltsam, aber nicht weiter schlimm denke ich.


----------



## fluessig (1. September 2009)

Zu 1. hab ich eine Idee: Vermutlich hast du die Hertzzahl für den CRT angepasst (irgendwas über 75 Hz bestimmt). Stell die Zahl mal in Windows auf 60 Hz zurück und probier es dann nochmal.

2,3,4 und 5 sind meiner Meinung nach normal, so war es bei mir auch schon immer im Mehrbildschirmbetrieb. Ich meine es hat geholfen einmal nur den primären Bildschirm am gewünschten Anschluss zu haben und dann zu starten und runter zu fahren. Danach wieder beide Bildschirme anschließen und dann war auch das BIOS Bild usw. auf dem richtigen Monitor.


----------



## multimolti (1. September 2009)

Ja, du hast recht, der CRT war auf 85Hz, der TFT  verkraftet aber nur 60Hz. Danke!


----------

